# Gas Station Fools!



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I drop a good amount of money at a local station. Today, I wanted to fill my other truck and the simple attendent goes..."We've never seen you, give us cash." I blasted the manager and told them to pack sand, have a nice day, and my business would go up the street to the other Valero station. Now, I'm thinking of emailing the Valero corp. and filling their ear!!!!!!

I hate dumb folks whose only purpose it seems is to screw with my last never and take money to do it!!!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So you decided to screw the valero gas station by going to the OTHER valero gas station ??

That is what I like about you howard. you are consistant.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> So you decided to screw the valero gas station by going to the OTHER valero gas station ??
> 
> That is what I like about you howard. you are consistant.


Jeff,

Delaware is a pretty small state. Maybe all they have are Valero Stations?


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Now, I'm thinking of emailing the Valero corp. and filling their ear!!!!!!


and if you think you're going to get any kind of attention from corporate--well, you're sadly uninformed, and soon to be sadly disillusioned.


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

ann schnerre said:


> and if you think you're going to get any kind of attention from corporate--well, you're sadly uninformed, and soon to be sadly disillusioned.


Au contraire! As you can see in the clips below, courtesy of a truly excellent movie, action properly taken can beget some pretty impressive results.

6:15 - 7:05; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gBfZkW2kcY

:50 - 1:50; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72lMlgxwZjQ

If Howard puts his club's name to good use he'll probably be able to snag some gas cards or free breakfast sandwiches, at least! :wink:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I cannot believe no one thought of this movie. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rVuZ0hJEyM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NxLtVG9_eg&feature=related

The title expresses ones feelings the best.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I cannot believe no one thought of this movie.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rVuZ0hJEyM
> 
> ...



One of the very few movies I ever walked out on. Can't stand him!


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> One of the very few movies I ever walked out on. Can't stand him!


Why do you hate America? :-(


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

James Lechernich said:


> Why do you hate America? :-(


 :-k Got me stumped on that one! ??????
I hate what's his face from the movie "the Jerk".


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> :-k Got me stumped on that one! ??????
> I hate what's his face from the movie "the Jerk".


The Jerk is classic American cinema. Hating it for any reason is like hating America. What's next, Airplane? Dirty Harry? [-X


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

James Lechernich said:


> The Jerk is classic American cinema. Hating it for any reason is like hating America. What's next, Airplane? Dirty Harry? [-X



:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: Had me for a min there! 
I was loading my musket and started whistling Yankee Doodle! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

It's not a Valero thing but an individual station one...and yes Delaware is small. The reason it was called, "The Small Wonder." It isn't so small that you have to back up to get out Jeff! [-(


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Sometimes complaining to corporate actually works. I recently had problems with AAA (put in a call for a jump start, they never showed). I posted on one webpage about it, which had a "send a copy of this to the company" option. I have gotten 5 phone calls, 3 emails, and 2 letters from them all apologizing for what happened, asking me to contact them if there is anything they can do to make it right, telling me if I had to pay a tow truck to come out and jump my vehicle just let them know, give them a copy of the receipt and they will reimburse me. 

I have to admit I'm surprised at the response, last time I complained to a corporation about one of their local businesses I didn't get squat, but sometimes ...


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Howard Gaines III said:


> It's not a Valero thing but an individual station one...


Pretty soon you will have no where to buy gas if you are miffed because one time you were not recognized. Big deal, pay cash and drive on. 

There is a lot of turnover in the station here, and while it is nice to see that they recognize you for being a regular, it is not a major crisis if they don't. 

Oh yeah, and Bob, that would be Steve Martin....ICK!!! (Dirty Harry would SMOKE the JERK....LOL)


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Carol Boche said:


> Oh yeah, and Bob, that would be Steve Martin....ICK!!! (Dirty Harry would SMOKE the JERK....LOL)


 









http://wavcentral.com/cgi-bin/log/log.cgi?id=4430&sound=/sounds/movies/blue_heaven/mbhumor2.mp3





Why all the Steve Martin hate? He turn out to be a pedobear or something like the principal from Ferris Bueller's Day Off?


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

They were called "Sevice Stations" for a reason. Now....any half brained thug can get a job there, not knocking employment by any means. But when you spend lots of money and offer customer loyality...Delaware isn't so small that I'm held down by any one station!!! Gas and Go! See Ya.......


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

It's all about Credit Howard, I think it's good the young ones are being conscientious about credit. :grin:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

"Service Station" :-k
Aren't those the places where one guy does your gas, another checks the oil and air while another cleans your windows?
Then you got a free set of glasses for the table with a fill up. 
 Oh wait! I'm just having another old timer's flashback and gasoline isn't 20 cents a gallon anymore.  

"You can trust your car to the man with the star"! Texico gas.


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Gas was about $.99/gallon when I started driving, and in my whole town there was really only one place that could be called a "service station", where they'd check the oil, wash you winshields, etc. Pretty sure the sign read Texaco, also. Might have to do a drive-by tomorrow to see if they're still around. Nothing like a trip down memory lane! :smile:

edit: google says it's a Chevron station. lol

edit: nope, I was wrong(or right?). It's a Texaco. Time for bed!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I didn't think Texaco was still around. Not in this area anyway.
I recall my wife and I going to the Grand Canyon in our brand new '70 Duster 340. Damn near turned around and went home when I saw 50cents a gal in the desert. :-o:-o:-o:-o:lol:


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> "Service Station" :-k
> Aren't those the places where one guy does your gas, another checks the oil and air while another cleans your windows?
> Then you got a free set of glasses for the table with a fill up.
> Oh wait! I'm just having another old timer's flashback and gasoline isn't 20 cents a gallon anymore.
> ...


 Ahhhh the good old days!


----------

